

List Gorilla: Our project over the last few months - Cheeese
http://www.listgorilla.com/

======
marknutter
Some feedback:

\- when I tried to contribute, it asked me to login, but provided no links to
login. Throw the twitter and google oauth links in that modal so I don't have
to go hunting for it.

\- provide a field for a url to the actual item in addition to the title,
description, and image. I was trying to find some of the iPad apps that were
recommended in a list, but had to hunt them down manually using google.

\- on the list builder, I'd like to see some automatic link crawling so I
don't have to hunt down the image and description. So if I paste in a link to
an iphone app, it will crawl that site for an image, and use the meta
description and page title (editable by me after the fact, of course).

\- tried to create a test list, but it threw back validation errors. problem
is, it didn't say what was wrong with the form.

\- the tag field is not intuitive. I understand what you're trying to do, but
I think saying "enter tags separated by spaces" would be more straightforward.

\- A list building bookmarklet or chrome plugin would be awesome too.

------
ollerac
I remember Amazon tried doing this a few years ago with Listmania. I really
liked that site because I could just search for 'hosting' or 'sci-fi' and I'd
get an idea of what the community thought were the best options. Then I could
research the top ten results myself. It was a really nice site for basic
research and I kept coming back to it about once a week -- the had lists on
_everything_

1\. I think your design is better than Listmania's design. Allowing embedded
images is a huge plus.

2\. Watch out for tons of spam when you get popular.

3\. Change your name? Listering.com and listles.com are both available.

4\. Make sure your results don't get stagnant. For popular terms like
"Hosting" or "Best Movies" etc try to make older lists lose their ranking
_really_ quickly. It'll keep the discussion alive, let new people have a
voice, and keep your site up to date -- all super important things with a
content site.

------
Cheeese
And strangely enough if you have a feature request you can add it to the list
here:

<http://www.listgorilla.com/list/List-Gorilla-Feature-Request>

------
ThomPete
Nice execution.

If you get enough traction you could make a book once a year.

------
marknutter
I had wanted to create something similar at one point but thought there was
too much activity in this space. I now see that there was definitely room for
improvement. I like what you've done so far. The hardest part will, of course,
prevent gaming of the system once it gets popular. But assuming you have a
good strategy for that it looks like you have a winner on your hands.

~~~
Cheeese
Getting great content that is a true refection of sentiment is going to be a
challenge. We do have a few ideas on how to make it tough to game, but I'm
quite happy to have that problem.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
Russelldb
First Hacker News project listed here that I have clicked around and enjoyed
for ages. Really nicely executed. With _a lot_ of play it may well become very
useful for making snap decisions.

Would like to sign up without linking an existing account, don't want to sully
my social network if you do something untoward. Trust is earned.

~~~
Cheeese
Fair enough. That is one of the things we plan on doing soon enough, we have a
list of features to get through but it will get ticked off at some point.

Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
Russelldb
Saying that, I signed up anyway (to add to the feature list :D)

I really like it. It needs traction to make it useful but it is fun and could
be sociable. The idea _is_ trivial, but that is nice: everyone loves top 10s.

------
Cheeese
www.listgorilla.com

What is it? List Gorilla is a place to find and create lists of all the things
you care about. The items in each list are sorted and curated by you and the
community. Whether you are into food, science, cinema or something more
obscure, make a list about whatever interests you and watch how it evolves.

Feedback Any feedback on the idea, execution and performance is much
appreciated. We have some ideas about where we would like to take this idea
but I'm also very curious to hear yours. You can also email me directly at
oneintenthousand@gmail.com

Thanks, Jason

~~~
scrrr
Great design, and although the idea seems trivial I clicked around quite a
bit. I could imagine to visit the page with my phone occasionally if the
mobile client is well-made. Can't test right now.

~~~
Cheeese
Glad you liked it.

Mobile is an interesting space for this content type. I can imagine a user
getting relevant lists depending on their location. Actually location and
localised content is going to be a big challenge for us - we can see patterns
developing where users are creating lots of location specific content that may
not be relevant to you.

------
wyck
How are you going to prevent this from being gamed?

------
svmegatron
This is _really_ nice. A great idea, and looks to be done really well. Good
luck with it!

